# Over Powering Subs?



## DefRide9 (Mar 18, 2009)

So after doing some searching on the forums I found other posts regarding under powering subs, but nothing really on over powering them. Just wanted to know the affects of this if there is any. Currently I'm running 2 15" M1's of a PR1.1000, if i got another PR1.1000 and hooked them up individually, would that be too much power since I believe the RMS ratings are maybe 300/600 or 400/800? Just a quick question. 

THANKS


----------



## qstarin (Mar 25, 2009)

As far as I know, when overpowering you run the risk of: a.) Overheating and damaging the voice coil b.) Causing excursion beyond the physical limits of the driver, again causing damage.

With subs, I worry more about the physical damage, since my naive understanding is that music signal will have a lower average level (though I honestly wonder if speaker manufacturers account for this when they rate power handling for a driver). 

So if my amp is capable of 1000W RMS, its probably not producing that continuously on music (gotta be careful on bass tracks), and therefore I feel less likely to reach the thermal limit. Also, big speakers like subs seem to be a little more forgiving of heat than small speakers like tweeters - but that's just a guess.


Enclosure will likely play an important role, as will the exact driver. However, I would think 1000W (good watts) is okay for a 600W or certainly an 800W RMS rated sub. Its probably pushing it for a 300W or 400W RMS rated sub, though. Generally.


----------



## qstarin (Mar 25, 2009)

my first auto-dupe.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

JL Audio: Subwoofer Power Chart

Colors correspond to power levels applied

Distortion is hardest to determine in this range of frequencies [ I have seen firsthand a sub that was overpowered at break-in , which subsequently died within a few weeks ].


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

You can never have tooooo much power lol


----------

